# Gander Mountain



## cman95 (Jan 14, 2008)

I bought a large sack (40#) of mesquite chunks for $19.47 tax included. They also have hickory chunks in 40# bags. I opened and looked at wood. Very little bark, chunks were fist sized as a norm. Some a little larger, some smaller. I thought it was a fair deal. So...this has been a public service announcment.


----------



## kookie (Jan 15, 2008)

Doesn't sound like to bad a price. I wish I was closer to the gander mountain in ND here. 200 miles isn't a quick trip .

Thanks for the heads up.
Kookie


----------



## seaham358 (Jan 17, 2008)

I was there last week and saw that they had Hickory in for the first time in my area... Gonna  pick some up soon..


----------



## fla-gypsy (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm headed over to Gander Mountain.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 17, 2008)

cman95
Thanks for the heads up, I will go there and check it out tomorrow !!!


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 17, 2008)

Bummer.  I just went to Lowe's and paid about 7 bucks for a 5 pound bag.  Guess I didn't get too good a deal.


----------

